# Cross slide taper attachment bearing issues



## AndySomogyi (Nov 14, 2019)

I bought Clausing 5428, inspecting and getting it set up. Overall seems in very decent shape, however there are some issues with the cross slide.

I’ve never used a lathe with a taper attachment so I’m not sure how they’re supposed to behave.

The two issues are the taper attachment block that holds the end of the cross slide screw has a very pronounced wobble, as in the first two videos, the block moves about 10 thousands. Is this normal? I haven’t taken it apart yet, but can it be adjusted? 

The cross slide screw seems to be in very good shape, however seems to have a bit of a bend in it, do you guys think that can be straightened. Not sure how much of a bend yet, will know when I get it apart. 

The ways on the cross slide look like they’re in perfect condition, however the cross slide screw handle feels gritty or grindy when I turn it, almost like a bearing with sand in it. I’m guessing one of the bearings are failing and need to be replaced.

How much backlash is too much in the cross slide, I’ve got about 50 thousands. I’m not sure how worn the split nut is yet. I’m assuming this has a split nut like a mill, are there any other adjustments on these for backlash? 

Taper block wobble 1: 





Taper block wobble 2: 






Backlash:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 14, 2019)

First check to be sure the cross-slide nut mounting bolt(s) is/are tight and watch the movement at the back end of the screw as you turn it. Virtually all of the .140 lash on my Heavy 10L was eliminated at these two points. The wobble in the first two videos looks like the bent screw. Is there no gib on that taper attachment block?


----------



## AndySomogyi (Nov 14, 2019)

Tore into it and figured out what was going on. Turns out the cross slide lead screw has a big bend in it, about 20 thousands out of round at the limit.

So, I need to straighten the lead screw. 

My ideas are possibly heat the area of the bend with a torch, put some iron pipe over the straight sections and bend them on my bench with a dial indicator. Or maybe stick it in my big hydraulic press. Or maybe cheater bar it in my vise.

IDK, what are you guys suggestions for straightening out a lead screw. 

Oh, and the source of the grinding was roached bearings in the taper attachment block, but these are easy to fix. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## petertha (Nov 14, 2019)

Keith Fenner straightened my 14x40 power feed shaft & did an amazing job for what I considered reasonable cost considering my options. At least watch his videos so you know what you are potentially up against. My shaft was a lot longer but a bend or kink is undesirable no matter where it runs on a lathe. This is his forte & he is a shaft Guru IMO.  I guess it boils down to a personal judgement call, whether you can live with it being better but not perfect fixing yourself vs. making it worse vs. how easy or expensive a replacement might be if all goes to sh*t vs.....


----------



## Cooter Brown (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## AndySomogyi (Nov 15, 2019)

Been working on straightening it with Keith Fenner’s method. It’s significantly improved, but there’s still a weird bend at the end I’m still chasing.

Its 4:00 AM, and I’m going to bed. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndySomogyi (Nov 16, 2019)

Feeling accomplished.

After dicking around for 4-5 hours with my badly bent cross slide shaft, mapping out the bend profile, and tweaking it in tiny increments on the hydraulic press, I managed to get the runout to under a thousandth. 

Went from about 25 thousands to about 5 tenths. 

Saved myself $300 or whatever they are now from Clausing, and learned a new skill.

I also stoned the end and part of the thread section where some damned moron clamped vise grips on it and galled up the end of the shaft and part of the threads.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 16, 2019)

Congratulations! It always feels so good to make something right and put a new tool in your bag of tricks.


----------



## AndySomogyi (Nov 20, 2019)

Sexy new Koyo bearing for my cross slide shaft. Smoother than butter.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

